# I think Toshiba lied about me having bluetooth...

## hackerError

For the life of me I can't seem to get bluetooth up on my new laptop.

I can't find how to know if I actually have bluetooth, or what type of bluetooth hardware comes with my laptop, since it seems so few linux users have this model.

From what I know, shouldn't I be able to see *something* in dmesg or lspci that reassures me that I have a Bluetooth device?

Well, the relevants, and thx in advance if anyone can help.

```
jeremy@jbox2go ~ $ dmesg

M 0x04010000) @ 0x3ffa0040

ACPI: MADT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x3ffa53b0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x3ffa540a

ACPI: SSDT (v001 TOSHIB A0026    0x20050208 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x3ffa547a

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSHIB A0026    0x20050208 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:b0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32,ywrap,mtrr quiet splash=silent,theme:NewLinux CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1996.083 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25      

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1032756k/1048192k available (3384k kernel code, 14496k reserved, 1216k data, 204k init, 130688k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3923.96 BogoMIPS (lpj=1961984)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K            

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz stepping 08

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e00)

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 338k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd962, last bus=5

PCI: Using MMCONFIG             

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)           

Toshiba System Managment Mode driver v1.11 26/9/2001

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled       

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init              

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices 

SCSI subsystem initialized      

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.7

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1e0-0x1ef has been reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x7c set to 0x80

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1128010990.660:0): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

inotify device minor=63

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/O].

Initializing Cryptographic API

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, nv43 Board - t43mep  , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c8f0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc926, set palette = c00cc990

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2048

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'NewLinux'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xb0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 10240k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT2] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (84 C)

toshiba_acpi: Toshiba Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.18

toshiba_acpi:     HCI method: \_SB_.VALZ.GHCI

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide1...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

alps.c: Enabling hardware tapping

input: DualPoint Stick on isa0060/serio1

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

hdc: UJDA750 DVD/CDRW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.11 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.03

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xB950 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f09 84:6063 85:3469 86:3e09 87:6063 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 117210240 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: FUJITSU MHT2060B  Rev: 0000

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 > sda4

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usbmon: debugs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xcdeffc00

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000bfe0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000bf80

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000bf60

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 10, io base 0x0000bf40

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver wacom

drivers/usb/input/wacom.c: v1.40:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.8

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

Bluetooth: VHCI driver ver 1.1

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.1

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.0

usbcore: registered new driver bcm203x

Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.8

usbcore: registered new driver bpa10x

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new driver bfusb

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver, 1.2

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49374 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel ICH6 with AD1981B at 0xcdcffe00, irq 11

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8189 buckets, 65512 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.7

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.4

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.5

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.1

ACPI wakeup devices: 

USB1 USB2 USB4 EHCI AMDM GLAN  LID PWRB 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: sda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda4: journal params: device sda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda4: checking transaction log (sda4)

ReiserFS: sda4: replayed 5 transactions in 0 seconds

ReiserFS: sda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 204k freed

Adding 248968k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.0.3

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'NewLinux'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'NewLinux'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'NewLinux'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'NewLinux'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'NewLinux'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'NewLinux'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'NewLinux'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'NewLinux'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'NewLinux'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'NewLinux'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

ipw2200: failed to send RTS_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: failed to send FRAG_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: failed to send POWER_MODE command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send RTS_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send FRAG_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send POWER_MODE command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

```

```

jbox2go jeremy # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [Geforce Go 6600TE/6200TE] (rev a2)

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

0000:03:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

0000:03:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

0000:03:0b.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

0000:03:0b.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

```

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep STUFF_THAT_MATTERS (-omg-funroll-everything)

14574-CONFIG_BT=y

14586-CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

14604-CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

14620-CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

14639-CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

14662-CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

14679-CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

14706-CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

14736-CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

14753-

14754-#

14756:# Bluetooth device drivers

14783-#

14785-CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

14804-CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

14827-CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

14847-CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

14870-CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

14895-CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP_TXCRC=y

14926-CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

14949-CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=y

14971-CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

14992-CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y

15012-CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

15032-CONFIG_DUMMY=m

```

----------

## dgaffuri

Which notebook do you have? Sadly my BT worked before I reinstalled, but now I don't remember exactly how. Anyway, builtin bluetooth on Toshiba notebooks is disabled by default. You have to patch your kernel to enable it. Take a look here (it's where I started to make it work).

http://www.sfires.net/toshiba/

You don't see it with lspci because it's an USB device, and ny notebook is a Tecra M2.

----------

## hackerError

I have a tecra m4... and I'm checking out the site as we speak, I'll post my results of course, here's hoping...

----------

## hackerError

Hmm, still no luck.

----------

## Hibbelharry

most bt devices are no pci devices, especially in notebooks where mostly usb-based bluetooth dongels are built in. check what lsusb says. on some notebooks like the ones from asus bluetooth hardware has also to be enabled after booting the machine. check how other machines from toshiba are doing. 

greetz

hibbelharry

----------

## Raistlin

According to this the Tecra M4 does not have BT per default. One may customize it to have BT...

Cheers, R.

----------

## dgaffuri

Look on the bottom of the notebook. If you've Bluetooth you shoud have a label stating FCC and CE certifications, and another one for WiFi. And near the serial number there's a code, mine is

```
PM 755/512/80G54/14XT/DS/LM/BW
```

The final BW means Bluetooth and WiFi

----------

## btg308

 *hackerError wrote:*   

> From what I know, shouldn't I be able to see *something* in dmesg or lspci that reassures me that I have a Bluetooth device?
> 
> ```
> jeremy@jbox2go ~ $ dmesg
> 
> ...

 

May I recommend a good optician? :-)

Joking aside, it's fairly common for laptop manufacturers to implement Bluetooth as an internal USB device. My Acer Travelmate 8004 does the exact same thing. If I push the Bluetooth button, it 'ejects' and 'inserts' the USB device. Other than that, look for the sticker as dgaffuri says. You really can't miss it. Well, unless you have a problem with your eyesight. :-)

----------

